# diffences in motor from s4 and a6? auto and 5 speed?



## mk4kimball (Jul 6, 2004)

my buddy blew his motor in his b5 s4 6 speed.....
can i get a motor from a a6 2.7t?
can i get a auto motor?
thanks in advance......


----------

